# Venus-Laowa 100mm Macro review by Lenstip.



## Chaitanya (Sep 13, 2019)

Lenstip posted their review of Venus 100mm Macro lens. 




__





Venus Optics LAOWA 100 mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO review - Summary - LensTip.com


Best digital cameras and lens reviews. If you are looking for the information about digital cameras and lenses you are in a right place. We have many professional tests of digital photography equipment.




www.lenstip.com


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 13, 2019)

OpticalLimits reviewed it, too. I am intrigued.


----------

